# Some of my work



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Here is an Eternal GU195 LP installed with a Grundfos comfort system. I took out a 75 LP powervent so it was a nice fit. Sized the gas system and had plenty of gas..sweet! Just black piped right into it..

I put a lot of these in and they are really cool. They are the best of the tankless/high efficiency water heaters in my opinion. One of the really neat things about this is that you can scroll through different info with the keypad..if you have water running then you can hit the temp arrows and it will tell you gpm and other useful info. I had one cranking out 9.1 gpm at 130* it was pretty awesome. So far they have been reliable and the only thing I have had to do was adjust the airscrew on the gas valve due to lowfire issues (mainly just noises) but this adjustment clears it right up. Another cool thing is that everyone is NG or LP, it is field convertible, either indoor or outdoor, floor mount or wall mount. I really enjoy installing them because its always a challenge. I always want to do straight clean work. It usually takes about 5 hours to install and tune one. I have had them take 10 hrs before with extensive venting and gas work. 
Before








After


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It looks like you are only half done


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

price for that heater?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

What are you using to verify good combustion when you are adjusting?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> What are you using to verify good combustion when you are adjusting?



I'm using an exhaust gas analyzer. :thumbup:
It's a high tech piece of equipment

But even if I don't have the analyzer I can get it within spec using my manometer and setting the gas pressure within factory spec. I've gone back to adjust after the fact because I did not have the analyzer with me at the time of install and it was pretty much on the money.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

piper1 said:


> price for that heater?



On par with other high efficiency water heaters. 4.5k-7k


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Another cool thing is that the heat exchanger never needs flushed. And it's all full port for minimal pressure drop. 
Still, a conventional atmospherically vented gas water heater is still the best most reliable technology in my opinion. They are time tested and not much that can go wrong.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Entrnal made by whom??


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Entrnal made by whom??



Grand hall is the parent company. They manufacture high end grills and things like that. Company is based in Tx. Customer service and tech support is second to none. Considered made in USA. Assembled in Taiwan unfortunately. But a solid product.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> I'm using an exhaust gas analyzer. :thumbup:
> It's a high tech piece of equipment
> 
> But even if I don't have the analyzer I can get it within spec using my manometer and setting the gas pressure within factory spec. I've gone back to adjust after the fact because I did not have the analyzer with me at the time of install and it was pretty much on the money.


What brand? I have two Bacharach analyzers. One specifically for low NoX.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

E instruments btu1100. It's a pretty nifty tool. It gives all kinds of useful info. And gives a printout as well.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> E instruments btu1100. It's a pretty nifty tool. It gives all kinds of useful info. And gives a printout as well.


I was looking around the net, whats the price range? about 1400$?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I had one with a built in printer that could take saturation from 50,000 ppm of CO and it also had a bypass so you couldn't flood the sensors. What an awesome analyzer. I actually seen a burner surpass 40,000 ppm CO. Crazy.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I was looking around the net, whats the price range? about 1400$?




That's about right. My boss says he paid 1600 for it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I actually seen a burner surpass 40,000 ppm CO. Crazy.


Wow that's crazy. What was it?


----------

